# Players wanted!!



## Guardsmith (Aug 1, 2005)

System: d20 Modern with some house rules 

Day/Time: Sunday afternoons starting 1:00

Frequency: Monthly, on the second Sunday of the Month

Location: My condo in Quincy, MA (just south of Boston, and an incredibly short walk from North Quincy “T” stop)

Setting/style/darkness level/stuff: The setting is modern day Boston (and its environs). I’m hoping for a serious but not dark style/tone.

Campaign premise/character creation notes: The characters will be “average” people recruited for their heroic potential to battle monsters and the supernatural.

Player/gaming skill level: Any skill level is welcome, but player should be at least 21.

If you are interested or want more information drop me a line at dshighlands@yahoo.com


----------

